# Test cyp Deca Cycle



## wickedwayz (Oct 16, 2007)

I was wondering what mg i should take of test cyp 250 and deca 200. 25 years old 6'5 185 bf not sure not much im a slim guy.


----------



## sabbath201 (Oct 16, 2007)

this is a basic mass stack(and a good one) if ya had some d bols even beter but no matter, i would do 3 cc of cyp and 2 cc of deca if you eat good youll but on 20 30 lbs  on a 12 week cycle ...


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 17, 2007)

How would you suggest i space them out?


----------



## sabbath201 (Oct 18, 2007)

wickedwayz said:


> How would you suggest i space them out?



just shoot once  a week of both ... i did my cyp on fri 3 cc and deca on mon 2cc ... you can do them the same time same day it dosnt realy matter some peeps shoot every 4 days some every 7 and some every 10 , i did every 7 ...


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 18, 2007)

Ic. Thanks for clearin that up dude.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey bro... I'm on my second cycle of Cyp and Deca and I'm doing less than what sabbath suggested. You might want to start out a little lower on your doses, especially if this is your first cycle. Try going with 500mg Cyp and 200-300mg Dec ew. I found that splitting the injections ew was better than going at once. I hit Wednesdays and Saturdays. Also because, certain injection sites can only hold a certain amount of gear. This is what I've been told and what I've read.

Another thing, you might want to think about trying something out with your diet and workout before jumping into gear. I mean, if you are 6'5" at 185 then you are a lot more than slim! Do research before doing this. If you ask any of the moderators or "senior" posters here on this forum they will definitely tell you to try changing your diet and workout routine. If you do decided to do this cycle, have you the right items you need for PCT? How long have you been training for? If it's only been a couple weeks then, again, you should re-think the use of gear.

Whatever you do bro, good luck! But my suggestion, before doing a cycle go through some of these forums and ask some other members that have more than 37 posts for some advice! IMO... But again, good luck bro!


----------

